# AMD Quick Stream issue



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

My uncle just upgraded from Windows 8.1 to Windows to Windows 10. He is getting an error message with AMD Quick Stream( which I assume is associated with the AMD APU). It says the license information to use this software is not found. This error did not occur UNTIL he upgraded to Windows 10. Any Ideas?? My theory is there is a possible incompatibility with the software with Windows 10 or something went wrong during the upgrade. Other than this error, everything seems to be fine though.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

See post on this link dated 7 August
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...t/285ce1e5-7db9-4146-8fff-f32ceb0d1e20?auth=1

then see this please
http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDQuickStreamTechnology.aspx

AS the first link reports - who knows at this stage
Perhaps either a support request to appexnetworks, as on the AMD link

Or grab the bull by the horns and uninstall QuickStream


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

So it could indeed, be an incompatibility issue.....


----------

